# Mellubb's Xen'drik Heroes



## Mellubb (Mar 19, 2008)

This is the OOC for the Xendrik Heores PbP.  Please post all Out of Character remarks here.

ICC
RG


----------



## frostrune (Mar 19, 2008)

Woo Hooo!  Character updated in the RG and ready to roll.  Thanks for the invite Mellubb.

Frostrune


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Woo Hooo!  Character updated in the RG and ready to roll.  Thanks for the invite Mellubb.
> 
> Frostrune Walking Dad




This


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 19, 2008)

Mellubb, I regularly read your Just a Treasure Hunt game. I can't wait to play in this one.

Graybeard


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 19, 2008)

Quick question Wlaking Dad, who is Honor's Diety?


----------



## Ruslanchik (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll get my character sheet up very soon.  I'm fighting with E-Tools to get everything correct.

I'm looking forward to getting the campaign started.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Quick question Wlaking Dad, who is Honor's Diety?




The Sovereign Host as a group. Tends to send his prayers more to the LG and LN ones.
His body is completely ornamated with the different symbols of the Sovereign Host.
Aureon on his head, Dol Arrah over where his heart would be.

If I have to choose one diety, I take Dol Arrah.


BTW: This is the first group I'm in without low-light- or darkvision


----------



## frostrune (Mar 20, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> BTW: This is the first group I'm in without low-light- or darkvision




Not that it will last long (10 charges), but my PC has a wand of darkvision for emergencies  

I'm looking forward to this game as well.  I've been reading the setting books for a while but never actually had an opportunity to play in a game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2008)

At wands, what would be the price of a wand of "repair light damage (Sor/Wiz 1)" with 10 charges left?

Honor has still 400 gp to spend  

PS: How do we do Hit Points?


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 20, 2008)

I have been thinking about HP.  I have decided to allow MAX HP at every level.  I know it sounds cool, but it means I can be more reckless with what you fight.  

Walking Dad the Sovern Host as a whole is fine.  I think it will be interesting.  Also to make a wand with less charges(W) you take the baseprice(P) dived by 50 times the amount of charges(C) you want. (W=((P/50)*C))

10 charges will cost 150
20 charges will cost 300
30 charges will cost 450


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 20, 2008)

I plan to take this weekend to spend with my family.  I will pick up next week. Expect to start playing on tuesday.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2008)

Happy weekend. I will be back tuesday, too.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 21, 2008)

I've put up Bone's character sheet in the RG. I' haven't had time to write up all of his background yet but I'll have it up by monday or tuesday.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok I have upadate the ICC first post Let's get started, shall we?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 25, 2008)

Finished Bone's background and posted it in the RG.

EDIT: Sorry Frostrune. Yes, you are the person he steals from. I couldn't help it.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 25, 2008)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Finished Bone's background and posted it in the RG.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry Frostrune. Yes, you are the person he steals from. I couldn't help it.





HA!  Hillarious.  I didn't even put two and two together.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Mar 26, 2008)

Mellubb,

I just want to get your approval to use a few spells from non-Core books.  These are just things that fit Wanderer's theme and look like they might be useful, I don't have any great min/max plan for these--_yet_.    These can all be found in the spell compendium.  (I can't remember if you have that one.  If not, I can shorten the list based on what you have.  Just let me know.)

1st level
Lesser Vigor 
Omen of Peril
Sign  

2nd Level
Brambles
Close Wounds
Healing Lorecall
Protection from Negative Energy

3rd
Aid, Mass
Circle Dance
Fell the Greatest Foe
Vigor
Mass Lesser Vigor
Weapon of Impact


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2008)

I would like to use the "Resurgence" spell from the spell compendium.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 26, 2008)

Rushlanchick All the spells are approved as written in Spell Compendium except Sign will last for 1 hour/level instead of 10min/level.

Walking Dad Resurgence is fine.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 27, 2008)

Melubb,

From my perspective feel free to cut off the chit chat when your ready to move on.  I love to RP and can drag out this bar scene for as long as anyone plays along.

Necro_Kinder,

Find a way to jump in and join the party.  


I can't wait for this whimsical hedonistic mage to meet the somber and philosophical warforged.  That should be interesting....

Frostrune


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, let the forged and the fleshbags unite.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Mar 28, 2008)

Wanderer is ready for the next day to start.  I don't want to beat the religion thing into the ground before we even get started so I'm content to just wait until the next morning to post again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2008)

Ruslanchik said:
			
		

> Wanderer is ready for the next day to start.  I don't want to beat the religion thing into the ground before we even get started so I'm content to just wait until the next morning to post again.




This.

We have enough time at the journey to discuss religion. Perhaps the other characters will give some additional insights


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry if that was bit dragged out.  I plan to allow max time to interact along as everyone is having fun.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmmmm... the timing on this is going to be bad but I am going to be out of state on business the next 3 days followed by a week long trip to France the following Monday.  

Sorry about that.  When I signed on I was sort of figuring we'd be farther along. If my absence is going to be a problem you can drop me now with no hard feelings.  If not, short term give Dreth a good stiff hangover to explain his 'lack of presence' at the Harbormaster's.  I'll be able to get in a post or two before I head to France.  NPC as neccessary otherwise.


Frostrune


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 31, 2008)

frostrune,

Have a good time in France. Hurry back so Dreth and Siroc can have some more friendly competition.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 31, 2008)

If its cool I'd still like to post a version of shazzi (druid2/monk1) as an alternate. After seeing the calibur of players you've put together I think I'd enjoy playing with you all, if a spot opens.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 31, 2008)

Frost, I will NPC Dreth until you return.  Thanx for the heads up.

Vertexx, I would be more than happy to except Alts.  I already have a few on the side who were not selected at first, but I think it would be ok to have another.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, I posted her in the RG. I'd like to think I may have had some small part in this game getting off of the ground . I was in 3 three games at the time however. In the last week though they seem to have died. So now I'm looking again, and this was the only game that came to mind. If you need any help running NPCs in the mean time just let me know!


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 9, 2008)

Should we post in initiative order or is this not important?


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 9, 2008)

It does not matter.  It will piece it together after everyone posts.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 9, 2008)

Weren't there two NPC's with us?  I didn't see them in the initiative.  

If so, could you give us a little detail on their appearance and demeanor?  

Thanks


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 9, 2008)

Good call, I completly forgot.  Off to a bad start.  Expect updates tonight.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 10, 2008)

Alex Durgon is a halfling.  He has a lute across his back and wears dark robes.  He has been rather silent since the trip and hasn't said much.

Olgen is a gnome.  He wears heavy looking goggles on his for head and wears mostly greens and yellows.  He says he is an artificer.  If anyone inquires out about where he was trained he clams up and changes the subject.

More will come from them if they survive the attack.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2008)

You forgot Siroc in your intiative post. I hope he is still with us


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 11, 2008)

Guys sorry if I am not focused as of late.  Real Life just hit me hard.  I am not going anywhere and I am still going to play but I just wante you all to know that is why I may be sometimes errent.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 11, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Guys sorry if I am not focused as of late.  Real Life just hit me hard.  I am not going anywhere and I am still going to play but I just wante you all to know that is why I may be sometimes errent.



I hope everything will be okay.

Quick rules question: Is it possible to dismount, draw a weapon and charge? If yes, I probably sucked at my first combat turn


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 12, 2008)

You could have dismounted (move action) and then did a partial charge(Standard action)  But you could only of gotten 10 feet of movement.  I think you did the right thing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 12, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> You could have dismounted (move action) and then did a partial charge(Standard action)  But you could only of gotten 10 feet of movement.  I think you did the right thing.



Thanks, I never really got this _partial charge_ thing.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 13, 2008)

Just curious, where is the partial charge located in the rules? Or is it just a house rule?


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 13, 2008)

The partial charge was a 3.0 rule.  Howerever on page 154 of the PHB it says you can charge as a standard action nut you can only move at your base speed not double.  So Honor could have move 20 ft and still got the charge bonus.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> The partial charge was a 3.0 rule.  Howerever on page 154 of the PHB it says you can charge as a standard action nut you can only move at your base speed not double.  So Honor could have move 20 ft and still got the charge bonus.



30ft    check my magic items.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 14, 2008)

Good job in combat everyone.  Now I see what you are capable of.  Rest assured the next combat will be as easy.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry Mellub, I did indeed to forget to roll to confrim my crit. I'm used to house rules my in-person group plays in and sometimes forget. Though now I am out two masterwork daggers....or perhaps they fell to the ground when the beast (wyvern?) took off?


----------



## frostrune (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm back and it doesn't look like a I missed too much.  Ready to roll.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 14, 2008)

So are you all pressing forward or searching the carcass?


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 14, 2008)

Wanderer is on his horse, ready to move, but is waiting for the others to do what they will.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 15, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> So are you all pressing forward or searching the carcass?




Dreth is mounted and headed over to the carcass.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 18, 2008)

Who is keeping the bag?  Is there any reason for me not to move on?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Honor shows no interest in the bag.

I do not mind to move on.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 18, 2008)

Siroc will hold onto the bag for now unless someone else needs it more. Otherwise we should just move on.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 18, 2008)

Dreth has already got one.  He threw it to Siroc because he is most familiar with him at this point.  No offense to anyone else.

I heartily say "move on!".


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 30, 2008)

Is the game just stalled out?  Can we expect an update soon?

If the game is not going to continue I would like to know.

Thanks.


----------



## Mellubb (May 3, 2008)

Sorry about the delay,  ICC is updated>.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 15, 2008)

update, please. I am afraid of anotther game dying...


----------



## Graybeard (May 16, 2008)

I am getting concerned as well.  Mellubb, is everything okay?


----------

